# Wireless card supported, but not recognized



## Qvin (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm having problems using my Gigabyte GC-WB150 (Atheros 9485). If I run `ifconfig` I only see the Ethernet port, but no wlan. I've edited the loader.conf file with 
	
	



```
if_ath_load="YES"
```
 but the card still isn't detected. 

I think it might have to do with this, but how would I install it? I'm sorry, I'm not very experienced with Unix.  :\


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD have you installed?


----------



## trh411 (Jan 1, 2014)

Did you create the wlan0 interface with something like: `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`. The wlan0 interface does not get created automatically during installation even though it recognizes/supports the wireless device. Since you are using an Atheros card, check out the wireless section of the FreeBSD Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html which discusses how to set up wireless networking using the ath(4) driver.


----------



## Qvin (Jan 1, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What version of FreeBSD have you installed?



Thanks for replying. I'm running 9.2.



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> Did you create the wlan0 interface with something like: `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0`. The wlan0 interface does not get created automatically during installation even though it recognizes/supports the wireless device. Since you are using an Atheros card, check out the wireless section of the FreeBSD Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html which discusses how to set up wireless networking using the ath(4) driver.



Thanks for replying. I followed the the guide you linked me, but nothing is getting recognized. If I check the boot messages I don't see a ath0 device getting configured. I already tried to create the interface but it tells me that the device isn't configured.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2014)

The link posted earlier says it will not work in FreeBSD 9, requires -CURRENT, which was FreeBSD 10 at the time.


----------



## Qvin (Jan 1, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The link posted earlier says it will not work in FreeBSD 9, requires -CURRENT, which was FreeBSD 10 at the time.



It doesn't work in 10.0 either.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 1, 2014)

Qvin said:
			
		

> It doesn't work in 10.0 either.


Is that with FreeBSD-10.0-RC3?


----------



## Qvin (Jan 1, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Qvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, sorry.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 1, 2014)

Can you provide the output of `dmesg` and `pciconf -l -bcev`?


----------



## Qvin (Jan 2, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Can you provide the output of `dmesg` and `pciconf -l -bcev`?



Here you go:

`dmesg`:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RC3 #0 r259778: Mon Dec 23 23:27:58 UTC 2013
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
module ath_pci already present!
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor            (4017.94-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x600f20  Family = 0x15  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x3e98320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1ebbfff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,XOP,SKINIT,WDT,LWP,FMA4,TCE,NodeId,TBM,Topology,PCXC,PNXC>
  Standard Extended Features=0x8<BMI1>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 12884901888 (12288 MB)
avail memory = 12414664704 (11839 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <GBT    GBTUACPI>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 8 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 8
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <GBT GBTUACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, cfca0000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xbe00-0xbeff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfd180000-0xfd1bffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI (0xaab0) HDA Controller> mem 0xfd1fc000-0xfd1fffff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac0: hdac_get_capabilities: Invalid corb size (0)
device_attach: hdac0 attach returned 6
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfd0f8000-0xfd0fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
xhci0: 64 byte context size.
usbus0 on xhci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 10.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atapci0: <Marvell ATA controller> port 0xdf00-0xdf07,0xde00-0xde03,0xdd00-0xdd07,0xdc00-0xdc03,0xdb00-0xdb0f mem 0xfddff000-0xfddff1ff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 11.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci4: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xff00-0xff07,0xfe00-0xfe03,0xfd00-0xfd07,0xfc00-0xfc03,0xfb00-0xfb0f mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdfff3ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffe000-0xfdffefff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdffd000-0xfdffd0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffc000-0xfdffcfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdffb000-0xfdffb0ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfdff4000-0xfdff7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <serial bus, FireWire> at device 14.0 (no driver attached)
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdffa000-0xfdffafff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci2
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x9e00-0x9eff mem 0xfd6ff000-0xfd6fffff,0xfd6f8000-0xfd6fbfff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci6
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00100000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 90:2b:34:36:45:bb
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.1 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfd5f8000-0xfd5fffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci7
xhci1: 64 byte context size.
usbus6 on xhci1
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.2 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
atapci1: <Marvell ATA controller> port 0x7f00-0x7f07,0x7e00-0x7e03,0x7d00-0x7d07,0x7c00-0x7c03,0x7b00-0x7b0f mem 0xfd3ff000-0xfd3ff1ff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfdff9000-0xfdff9fff irq 18 at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus7 on ohci3
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfdff8000-0xfdff80ff irq 17 at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus8: EHCI version 1.0
usbus8 on ehci2
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC889 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC889 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
pcm3: <Realtek ALC889 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus7: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus8: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen6.1: <0x1b6f> at usbus6
uhub0: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub4: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1b6f> at usbus0
uhub6: <0x1b6f XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen8.1: <ATI> at usbus8
uhub7: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus8
ugen7.1: <ATI> at usbus7
uhub8: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub0: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub7: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub4: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <OCZ-AGILITY3 2.22> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number OCZ-J4929QR0T2BFGF68
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada0: Previously was known as ad8
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Patriot Pyro 332ABBF0> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number PT1212A00088414
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 57241MB (117231408 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad10
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <MKNSSDCR60GB 502ABBF0> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada2: Serial Number MKN1225A0000104756
ada2: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 57241MB (117231408 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada2: Previously was known as ad12
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <OCZ-AGILITY3 2.22> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada3: Serial Number OCZ-Z05U1XBA8C2TKTF4
ada3: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada3: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada3: Previously was known as ad14
ada4 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
ada4: <Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 MN6OA800> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada4: Serial Number MN1220FA07RAYD
ada4: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada4: Command Queueing enabled
ada4: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada4: Previously was known as ad18
cd0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH15L FD6E> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: Serial Number M008C322904
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: cd present [4113216 x 2048 byte records]
cd1 at ata4 bus 0 scbus8 target 1 lun 0
cd1: <ASUS DRW-24B3ST 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd1: Serial Number BBD0CL330799
cd1: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
Netvsc initializing... SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 2008972389 Hz quality 1000
ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1
ukbd0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
ugen3.2: <SteelSeries> at usbus3
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
ugen8.2: <Generic> at usbus8
umass0: <Generic Mass Storage, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.03, addr 2> on usbus8
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4100
umass0:10:0:-1: Attached to scbus10
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus10 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic Flash Disk 8.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: Serial Number 2569D54E
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 4000MB (8192000 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 509C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen8.3: <Verbatim> at usbus8
umass1: <Verbatim STORE N GO, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 3> on usbus8
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass1:11:1:-1: Attached to scbus11
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus11 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Verbatim STORE N GO 1100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da1: Serial Number EA00000000000631
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 3870MB (7925760 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 493C)
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Root mount waiting for: usbus8
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada2p2 [rw]...
ugen7.2: <Atheros Communications> at usbus7
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
uhid0: <SteelSeries Kinzu V2 Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.96, addr 2> on usbus3
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
ums0: <SteelSeries Kinzu V2 Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.96, addr 2> on usbus3
uhid1: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ubt0: <Atheros Communications Bluetooth USB Host Controller, class 224/1, rev 1.10/0.02, addr 2> on usbus7
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
```

`pciconf -l -bcev`:


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x50001458 chip=0x5a141002 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 536870912, enabled
    cap 08[f0] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    cap 08[c4] = HT slave
    cap 08[40] = HT retry mode
    cap 08[54] = HT unit ID clumping
    cap 08[9c] = HT Gen3
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 4 messages 
    PCI errors = Received Master-Abort
pcib1@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x5a161002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x16(x16)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x50001458
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 000d[190] = ACS 1
pcib2@pci0:0:9:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x5a1c1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x2)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x50001458
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 000d[190] = ACS 1
pcib3@pci0:0:10:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x5a1d1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx1 port A)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x2)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x50001458
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 000d[190] = ACS 1
pcib4@pci0:0:11:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x50001458 chip=0x5a1f1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (NB-SB link)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x16)
                 speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x50001458
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 000d[190] = ACS 1
ahci0@pci0:0:17:0:	class=0x010601 card=0xb0021458 chip=0x43911002 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xff00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfe00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfd00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfc00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfb00, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdfff000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 12[70] = SATA Index-Data Pair
    cap 13[a4] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
ohci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffe000, size 4096, enabled
ehci0@pci0:0:18:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffd000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[c0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[e4] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xe0 in map 0x14
ohci1@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffc000, size 4096, enabled
ehci1@pci0:0:19:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffb000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[c0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[e4] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xe0 in map 0x14
none0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43851002 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SBx00 SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
hdac0@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x040300 card=0xa1321458 chip=0x43831002 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdff4000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 card=0x439d1002 chip=0x439d1002 rev=0x40 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib5@pci0:0:20:4:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43841002 rev=0x40 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ohci2@pci0:0:20:5:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43991002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdffa000, size 4096, enabled
pcib6@pci0:0:21:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00001002 chip=0x43a01002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x00001002
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
pcib7@pci0:0:21:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x00001002 chip=0x43a11002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x00001002
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
pcib8@pci0:0:21:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x00001002 chip=0x43a21002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 root port slot max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 0d[b0] = PCI Bridge card=0x00001002
    cap 08[b8] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
ohci3@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43971002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdff9000, size 4096, enabled
ehci2@pci0:0:22:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x50041458 chip=0x43961002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdff8000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[c0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[e4] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xe0 in map 0x14
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 08[80] = HT host
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 0f[f0] = unknown
hostb5@pci0:0:24:4:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16041022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:24:5:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x16051022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Family 15h Processor Function 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x23191787 chip=0x683d1002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    device     = 'Cape Verde [Radeon HD 7700 Series]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xd0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfd180000, size 262144, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbe00, size 256, enabled
    cap 09[48] = vendor (length 8)
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(256) link x16(x16)
                 speed 5.0(8.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 0001[150] = AER 2 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 1 corrected
    ecap 0019[270] = PCIe Sec 1 lane errors 0
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                 Non-Fatal Error Detected
                 Unsupported Request Detected
     Non-fatal = Unsupported Request
     Corrected = Advisory Non-Fatal Error
none1@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0xaab01787 chip=0xaab01002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfd1fc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 09[48] = vendor (length 8)
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 10[58] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(256) link x16(x16)
                 speed 5.0(8.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 05[a0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    ecap 000b[100] = Vendor 1 ID 1
    ecap 0001[150] = AER 2 0 fatal 1 non-fatal 1 corrected
  PCI-e errors = Correctable Error Detected
                 Non-Fatal Error Detected
                 Unsupported Request Detected
     Non-fatal = Unsupported Request
     Corrected = Advisory Non-Fatal Error
xhci0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x50071458 chip=0x70231b6f rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Etron Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfd0f8000, size 32768, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit, vector masks enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(1024) FLR link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0003[190] = Serial 1 0101010101010101
atapci0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x01018f card=0xb0001458 chip=0x917a1b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE9172 SATA III 6Gb/s RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdf00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xde00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdd00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdc00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xdb00, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfddff000, size 512, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
none2@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x21001a3b chip=0x0037168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdb00000, size 524288, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit, vector masks 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 0000000000000000
none3@pci0:5:14:0:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x10001458 chip=0x30441106 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfdaff000, size 2048, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xaf00, size 128, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D2 D3  current D0
re0@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x9e00, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xfd6ff000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xfd6f8000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint IRQ 1 max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    cap 11[b0] = MSI-X supports 4 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x20[0x0], PBA in map 0x20[0x800]
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 1234567812345678
xhci1@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x0c0330 card=0x50071458 chip=0x70231b6f rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Etron Technology, Inc.'
    device     = 'EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfd5f8000, size 32768, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[70] = MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit, vector masks enabled with 1 message
    cap 10[a0] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(1024) FLR link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
    ecap 0003[190] = Serial 1 0101010101010101
atapci1@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x01018f card=0xb0001458 chip=0x917a1b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE9172 SATA III 6Gb/s RAID Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x7f00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x7e00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x7d00, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x7c00, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x7b00, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfd3ff000, size 512, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 legacy endpoint max data 128(512) link x1(x1)
                 speed 5.0(5.0) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
```

It seems to detect the card, but can't do anything with it.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 2, 2014)

I would post your issue to the *freebsd-stable@freebsd.org* and/or *freebsd-wireless@freebsd.org* mailing lists. From what I can gather the ar9485 seems to be supported; I even found a PR logged against it for some non-critical "custom board" issues back in June 2013.

If you do post, include your `dmesg` and `pciconfig` output since they will most likely ask for it anyway.


----------

